# Pflichtenheft / UML-Diagramm



## phi_2k (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Ich hätte 2 Fragen an die Community. 

1) Wie geht ihr beim Erstellen und was sind die genauen Inhalte eines Pflichtenheftes.

2) Wie erstellt ihr diese sg. UML-Diagramme und wie beginnt man ein solches Diagramm am Anfang?

Der Grund warum ich euch diese Fragen stelle ist der, da ich in Zukunft denke mich an größere Programmierprojekte heranzuwagen. :-(

Weiß denn niemand was?


----------



## js-mueller (23. November 2003)

Mich würde das auch mal interessieren.
Kann doch bestimmt jemand was zu sagen oder?


----------



## Shadowdancer (27. November 2003)

Schaut euch doch einfach mal ein Beispielhaftes Pflichtenheft an:

http://pi.informatik.uni-siegen.de/lehre/propra/bsp/hotelverwaltung/index.html

Als UML Design Tools werden genutzt:

http://www.gentleware.com/  --> Poseidon
http://www.uni-paderborn.de/cs/fujaba/
http://argouml.tigris.org/

Ansonsten gilt die Regel: Je ausfühlicher das Pflichtenheft, desto einfacher die Programmierung danach.

In dem o.g. Beispiel wird Java als Programmiersprache verwendet. Allerdings lässt sich das Pflichtenheft ohne Probleme auf jede andere objektorientierte Sprache anwenden.

mfg Shadowdancer


----------



## arrayhunter (2. Dezember 2003)

hallo,
ich schildere kurz mal mein Vorgehen beim Erstellen von Projekten , wobei ich natürlich nicht alles vollständig wiedergeben kann:

1. Lastenheft vom Auftraggeber ( Auftrag, was möchte der Kunde ?), im LH ist nur grob skizziert, welche Funktionen die Anwendung haben soll 

2. Pflichtenheft erstellen ( zusammen mit Auftraggeber, meist durch Interviews von  Mitarbeitern, um eine genaue Vorstellung von der Aufgabe zu bekommen.
Zuerst machst du eine IST-Analyse, das heisst, wie wird der Geschäftsvorfall momentan gehandelt.

Ins PH kommt jetzt wirklich alles, was das Programm im einzelnen können muss
( selbst einzelne Menüpunkte kommen ins  PH)
Die Links von shadowdancer waren schon gut 
Ausserdem solltet ihr einen Kostenplan und einen Zeitplan erstellen, damit es bei Projektabschluss keine Tränen gibt.

3. jetzt treten wir in die nächste Phase. Hier erstellen wir UML-Diagramme, DB-Schematas, usw. ( WICHTIG: Nur soviel, wie nötig  denn , was änderst du, wenn sich der Geschäftsvorfall in weiteren Gesprächen ändert bzw. spezifiziert ? Dann änderst du wieder alle Diagramme, was enorm viel Zeit stiehlt !)

bei der Erstellung von UML-Diagrammen mache am besten zuerst deine "Use Cases"
http://ivs.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~dumke/UML/

und konstruiere dann nach deinen Anwendungsfällen die Klassen 


4.  Ausprogrammieren der Klassen
4.1 Erstellen der GUI ( bei Bedarf)
5. Testphase 

6. fortlaufende Dokumentation
sollte schon ab der Erstellung des Pflichtenheftes vernünftig´geführt werden
Ebenfalls sollte man bei Bedarf techn. Dokumentationen ( Doku der Klassenmethoden etc.) sowie Kundendokumentationen erstellen.

7. Implementation beim Kunden und TEst vor Ort

8 . hoffentlich selbst einen GEWINN erwirtschaften

wie ihr seht, ist das Programmieren heutzutage nicht mehr so wichtig , wie noch vor 10 Jahren.
Wichtiger ist die vernünftige Planung eines Projektes, da es hier die meisten Schwachstellen gibt ! Wer kennt das nicht, ihr habt einen Auftrag und fangt sofort zu Coden an . das geht bei kleineren Anwendungen, aber bei grösseren ( z.B verteilte Anwendungen) ist solch ein Vorgehen nicht mehrmöglich, da hier ein falsches Vorgehen enorm viel Geld und Zeit verpulvert.


P.S. das ist wirklich nur ein Bruchteil von dem, was mir bei dem Thema einfällt,
damit werden schon ganze Bücher gefüllt.

Sicher ist auch nicht alles vollständig,aber ich hoffe, dass für den einen oder anderen einige neue Aspekte des Programmierens hinzugekommen sind !


----------



## phi_2k (2. Dezember 2003)

Vielen dank für deine sehr ausfühlriche Antwort arrayhunter


----------



## Vaio82 (6. Januar 2004)

arrayhunter hat da schon eine Menge zu gesagt.... Seinen Link hatte ich auch in den Favoriten...

Nun ja, er hat Dir geraten erstmal USE CASES ( http://www.carl-steinweg.de/use_case_dgm.htm ) zu erstellen.... Meines Erachtens kommt das erst später... Du musst anfangs meist herausfinden wie die Geschäftsprozesse verlaufen und versuchen diese zu verbessern (Geschäftsprozessoptimierung und Business Reengineering (M. Hammer Methode (Fundamental,Radikal,Dramatisch)))...  sollten so die Stichworte sein...  

Im nächsten Schritt....  (Das würde jetzt zu lange dauern) ) 





PM:

http://www.projekthandbuch.de/it_homepage.htm



UML:

http://www.jeckle.de/unified.htm

http://www.oose.de/uml/

So, der Link unter PM sollte Dir einige Auskünfte geben... Ich habe auch noch einige "fast" firmeninterne Carl-Steinweg PDF-Datein ( http://www.Carl-Steinweg.de)... könnte Dir bei Interesse eine hochladen...

Schönen Gruß,
Claus


----------

